# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for January 2017

## PercyLucid

*NEW:* Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*





> *How to get your wings*
> 
> *When you complete a task:*  Go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: one basic or both, one advanced or both, bonus or how many tasks of the year. Please note, that we now have wings for every task. Requesting to join the group will upon approval also grant you access to Lucid Task Club.
> 
> Of course you still need to post the pertinent part of the dream here and link to your DJ entry. 
> Format of your post:
> [Basic, Advanced...] -[Name of the Task] - [success or fail] - [pertinent part of a dream] - [link to dj]
> For example:
> Basic - Drive a car - success 
> ...




Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month. 
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Find a forgotten Christmas present under the tree and open it. _(Gab)_ 
*Basic Task ii* - Get a massage. _(Gab)_ 

*Advanced Task i* - Ask a pencil to draw something.  _(Naturespirit)_ 
*Advanced Task ii* - Get on an alien spaceship. Describe what you see. _(Spaceline)_ 

*BONUS TASK!!* - Got to planet Pandora from movie Avatar and walk around the bioluminescent forest at night. _(Gab)
__EDIT__ - go to any bio luminescent habitat. Be it Pandora  or any other place you can find. And just now I found this - http://huff.to/2huIl0a_ 

*BEGINNER TASKS*: (Anybody feel free to have fun with these, but you'll get wings only if you are a beginner.)
1. Slow down, look around, describe what you see.
2. Touch the ground. What is it? Grass, asphalt?
3. Look at your body. What are you wearing?
4. Say something out loud.
5. Look behind you.
6. Look at the skies. Are there clouds, stars?
7. Make your fingers longer, or your hand by trying to reach for something further away

----------


## PercyLucid

Time to chain!!

----------


## Him

For ToTY, can you do the task, wake up and wbtb and have that count as another ld?

----------


## woblybil

But I just got off of an Alien Spaceship.. You want me to get back on that thing?   ::yddd::

----------


## Lang

> For ToTY, can you do the task, wake up and wbtb and have that count as another ld?



As long as the task you are doing is in all separate lucid dream for TOTY then you are fine; you can't do more than one TOTY in the same dream. Good luck!  :smiley:

----------


## PercyLucid

> For ToTY, can you do the task, wake up and wbtb and have that count as another ld?



Yep.

You need to record in the waking plane the dream in your preferred dream journal (does not need to be online here, I do it in my notepad next to my night table, no electronics!) 

As long as you have recorded your previous lucid, you are good to go.

DEILD and L-DEILD are not permitted. (Gonna add this to the OP)

----------


## Nazrax

Woo-hoo! First time I've completed any TOTMs before the month started  :smiley: 

I'm chaining Basic I and earning a new Advanced I:




> I try to visualize what a Christmas tree with a single present under it would look like, then turn around, expecting to find it. Instead, I find a whole bunch of small, sparse, undecorated trees. I don't see any presents, but I walk over and look under them. I see something small near the wall, so I crawl under the trees to get it. It's a huge pouch of Fruit by the Foot. I tear it open, curious as to what I'll find inside, and I'm almost surprised that it actually has Fruit by the Foot in it. I pull the roll out and see that it's not well rolled, and it's somehow really gooey. I unroll a bit and try a bite. Because it's so gooey, I end up getting a bit of the paper in my mouth, but I decide that, since I'm dreaming, the paper won't be a problem, and I can't even feel it. It tastes just like the real thing. I get some on my fingers, and I have trouble getting it off.
> 
> Now that I've completed the first task, I try to recall another one, and I remember the pencil task. I start to form an image of a table with a piece of paper and a pencil; then I notice that there's already a table in front of me, covered with arts supplies, with someone sitting at while drawing. I'm already fixated on the idea of summoning a table and completely ignore the one in front of me. Once I have the image in my mind, I turn around to find a table exactly as I'd pictured it. Walking up to it, I mentally command the pencil to draw something. It rises to a 45 degree angle and starts to scribble all over the paper. Some areas are densely colored in with jagged strokes, and other areas have wide, flowing curves. Oddly, the pencil is drawing in blue. The paper was already half-covered in some kind of picture, and the existing design is quickly hidden by the scribbles.



Full journal

----------


## naturespirit

My wings are paranoid!  :paranoid:

----------


## woblybil

This means I gotta get back out to "Lexx" again...Maybe get it on with Xev this time  ::yddd:: 

Ps, I know a secret about the man eating plant girl "Leyka"..

----------


## gab

I wanted to say, that since I kinda didn't want to do tasks related to specific movies since I didn't see them, it wouldn't be fair to those that didn't see Avatar to have to do a task from movie Avatar and go to Pandora's bio luminescent forest. 

So my suggestion is to go to any bio luminescent habitat. Be it Pandora or any other place you can find. And just now I found this - http://huff.to/2huIl0a

New attraction will be opening soon in Florida's Disneyworld. Here is the video of the future ride. Looks awesome! http://mashable.com/2016/12/28/avata...6#70TG_65FROqH

----------


## woblybil

> I wanted to say, that since I kinda didn't want to do tasks related to specific movies since I didn't see them, it wouldn't be fair to those that didn't see Avatar to have to do a task from movie Avatar and go to Pandora's bio luminescent forest. 
> 
> So my suggestion is to go to any bio luminescent habitat. Be it Pandora or any other place you can find. And just now I found this - http://huff.to/2huIl0a
> 
> New attraction will be opening soon in Florida's Disneyworld. Here is the video of the future ride. Looks awesome!



That sure looks like a dreamscape ride

----------


## woblybil

Advanced II fail..
12/30-0400
Here's what happened... It had snowed a foot in an hour and a half and I woke up it was quiet as a tomb, no outside noises and too quiet to sleep, I got up, Read on here for abit then took 3 melatonin and went back to bed with a spaceship on my mind..
 I was asleep instantly and on what was supposed to be the Bio-spaceship Lexx but then something made a noise, Maybe an ant or spider roaring and it woke me back up..Crap, 
 I hate noisy spiders  ::yddd::

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Tonight I got a short Lucid in which I remembered advanced l
Since the Lucid was pretty early in the night and I sleep tonight in long time I don't remember too good. 


*Spoiler* for _Completed advanced l_: 



 my awareness raises gradually until I think that this is a dream and I don't have to follow the plot. I try to think of the tasks. I am with a guy in a room. I remember the massage task but don't find it appropriate so I search a pencil. I find two and take the heavier and better looking. I put it on  a table with a piece of paper and say out loud: come on draw me something nice. After two seconds the pencil starts floating and draws a simple face. I say: come on that's all? And it adds around 5 simple points at eyes, eyebrows and mouth so the face indeed look way better. I smile because it remembers me of someone (I know when I woke up...) 
I think of more tasks and try to remember advanced ll but I can't and wake up after

----------


## Lang

> *Advanced Task i* - Ask a pencil to draw something.  _(Naturalspirit)_




*Spoiler* for _drawing_: 



743_137720249713095_1209317424_n.jpgor 299692_150953585056428_1703795117_n.jpg or even my avater. 


 Maybe I'll ask the pencil to draw these again. XD

----------


## naturespirit

For info my username is Natur*e*spirit, not Natur*al*spirit  :smiley:

----------


## fogelbise

Basic I - Open a forgotten Christmas present - Success (?) I don't recall a tree being part of the scene, is that important to the success? It led to many Christmas themed dreamlets during my DEILD attempt after the LD ended.

Advanced I - Ask a pencil to draw something - Failure


*Spoiler* for _The LD_: 



I am on a road driving and people are changing lanes strategically to get around people turning left and to keep moving somewhere in a hurry and at some point I am riding a bike instead and I realize I'm dreaming and I start to fly from the bike but then I noticed the dream visuals lessening a bit so I decided to land. I remember the 3 task of the month goals I had planned on doing first but this didn't seem like the right time to try the alien spaceship one. Even before bed while awake and doing some brief planning I somehow forgot about the translucent forest of Pandora, even though that sounds terrific if somewhat difficult. Anyway, I think of the pencil talk and I reach into my front right pocket with my left hand and my back right pocket with my right hand and they are big and loose and empty and I notice the visuals starting to fade again. I look down to the ground and I say but I think I see a forgotten Christmas present and it forms on the ground in front of my feet. It is wrapped in a wrapping paper more like cellophane and it's a blue color between blue and turquoise on the lighter end of the color scale. I start to open it where the paper comes together and I see that there is another layer underneath and I remove that also to see another layer. I start to realize this could continue forever and I confidently summon a pair of scissors in my hand instantly and surprisingly easily and I start to cut through the wrapping material to reveal a nice hard covered sturdy cardboard box with a lid. When I open the lid the first thing on top or a couple of gel inserts clear and the size of the heel of your foot maybe a bit smaller. Under that is a receipt and I'm thinking during the dream that it would be interesting to report to everyone on DV what the receipt said so I looked at it closely but all I recall is that the price was 89 dollars and with tax it was 95 something. Under some packaging paper in the box eventually uncovering the rest of the item which is a very fancy pair of leather slippers perhaps house slippers. They are a shiny brown leather in a thick leather that reminds me of thick rubber and squishy and they have clean stylish black soles. They seem like a very nice pair of slippers even though slippers are not something I would typically look forward to opening for a Christmas present. I wake and try to DEILD. I get only dreamlets, aware I'm dreaming but not full dreams and they kept dissipating so not counting a 2nd LD here, included: picking up string of lit Christmas lights, chips on big plastic storage container lid eating them, me with a santa bag carrying it, big goblet full of perfectly frozen ice cream sharing with nephew, sled and sled tracks in the snow, thick green shiny and partially translucent rectangular plate. Again each of the above dissipating before the next dreamlet appears.



Just over two hours later I have my second full LD, not TOTM related. 

DJ: TOTM Early Success & Failure for January Tasks - Morning of 31st December 2016 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## PercyLucid

Awesome job chainers!!! 

And for the rest, good luck and happy lucids!!

----------


## obfusc8

Was going to post this as a failure, since it didn't really look like Pandora, but after reading Gab's comment, it might count?


*Spoiler* for _TOTM Bonus_: 



(Just the relevant bit - I was searching for a forest, after attempting to teleport to Pandora.)A forest with weird ice cream cone like portals are hanging in the air. They are plant like structures of red, white and pink plant fibres spun/grown together like candy floss. I phase through the glass into the forest to get a closer look and see hundreds of these glowing tree portals light up through the forest. It looks stunning. But then I wake up. 




Full dream since it was kinda long -
Glowing Candyfloss Portals - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## naturespirit

TOTM advanced i - success

*Spoiler* for _advanced i - ask a pencil to draw something_: 



 I remember the advanced totm- ask a pencil to draw something. I find a pencil and beg it to draw something. I close my eyes to concentrate. Instead of black, the background is white, and the pencil starts drawing. It draws a sketch of a room.

----------


## gab

Look at all the nekked dreamers : D It's ok, the month is still young, wing are awaiting for us all.





> Woo-hoo! First time I've completed any TOTMs before the month started 
> 
> I'm chaining Basic I and earning a new Advanced I:



Way to go, nazrax!





> ... but then something made a noise, Maybe an ant or spider roaring and it woke me back up..Crap, 
>  I hate noisy spiders



Loool!





> ...After two seconds the pencil starts floating and draws a simple face. I say: come on that's all? And it adds around 5 simple points at eyes, eyebrows and mouth so the face indeed look way better. I smile...



Congrats!





> Basic I - Open a forgotten Christmas present - Success (?) I don't recall a tree being part of the scene, is that important to the success?



I would say yes, it should have been under the tree, and also it says so in the task : D But you know what, they way you stayed determined to open the box when new layers kept showing up, that was really great. I know the feeling, when you trying to undress and new t-shirts keep showing up, it get frustrating and not many can keep awareness and wits to finish the task. So I'm gonna give you this one. 





> Was going to post this as a failure, since it didn't really look like Pandora, but after reading Gab's comment, it might count?
> 
> (Just the relevant bit - I was searching for a forest, after attempting to teleport to Pandora.)A forest with weird ice cream cone like portals are hanging in the air. They are plant like structures of red, white and pink plant fibres spun/grown together like candy floss. I phase through the glass into the forest to get a closer look and see hundreds of these glowing tree portals light up through the forest. It looks stunning. But then I wake up.



Well, it looked stunning and it was glowing as Pandora does. But you yourself named it Candyfloss and portals, haha. I know you can do it, so I'm gonna wait with wings for you till you find some forest with flowers and vegetation. 

Wednesday or Thursday will be my day this week : D

----------


## woblybil

De-winged in the middle of winter how am I gonna fly south?

----------


## gab

Added the beginner tasks here http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...ml#post2209566
And some more about them here http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...ml#post2209866

----------


## obfusc8

> Well, it looked stunning and it was glowing as Pandora does. But you yourself named it Candyfloss and portals, haha. I know you can do it, so I'm gonna wait with wings for you till you find some forest with flowers and vegetation



Then I've described it badly. It was not made of candyfloss. I referred to the glowing structures as portals because the child called them that earlier in the unquoted part of the dream. You know how you look closely at candyfloss you see the individual strands? Like that but on a large scale and formed of vines. Each vine a variant shade between red and white and all glowing, forming these large circular shapes amongst normal forest trees and leaves. Zero sweet confectionary, that was just the only way I could think to describe it.  :smiley:

----------


## gab

> Then I've described it badly. It was not made of candyfloss. I referred to the glowing structures as portals because the child called them that earlier in the unquoted part of the dream. You know how you look closely at candyfloss you see the individual strands? Like that but on a large scale and formed of vines. Each vine a variant shade between red and white and all glowing, forming these large circular shapes amongst normal forest trees and leaves. Zero sweet confectionary, that was just the only way I could think to describe it.



haha, you made your case.  ::flyaway::

----------


## woblybil

1/02 2017                    Completed Advanced Task II
                                     Poor Leyka

 Some of this one has got to go in a spoiler.
I had just finished watching a rerun of "LEXX"  Where Leyka (he plant girl) eats the three astornauts and produces a new Zev and went to bed after having some wing fun on here  :tongue2: 
   I woke up standing facing into a corner of my bedroom and said "Holy Shit, That was quick" I thought about molesting myself in bed but said "I have things to do" And remembered the Space Ship Task right away, I didn't even need to teleport, I was just there already on the bridge of the LEXX with the Captain and Zev watching me flying around naked.
*Spoiler* for _May be Nasty_: 



I flew on past them straight for the husk where Leyka hangs out and at the same time she dropped out of it, We grabbed each other like long lost lovers and flew down a corridor as I found the zipper tab behind her neck and unzipped her nylon skin suit and peeled her like a banana, Underneath she was all nice,soft, girl.. We started in some sort of cubicle but wound up with her face down on the floor and me nailing her from behind while holding her head up by the hair and gnawing on her neck until we just blew up!


  It only got dark for a second until the dream changed to sitting on a steep lake shore catching a bucket full of big fish when the bank slid out from under me into the lake covering my fishing rod and fish bucket, I set off to buy new ones and found myself at the computer desk thinking "I better get back to bed before I wake up here" but as I got out of my chair I was waking up anyways..

----------


## Lang

Woohoo! Keep up the great work guys!  ::D: 
Edit!!

*Spoiler* for _Basic Task I: Completed._: 




Here:http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ibea...31-2016-79319/




> *Basic task I* *Lucid:* I had a dream that I was up in my sister's house in the early hours of the morning and I was using my Ipad in my room. I recall that my Ipad was making a lot of noise. I recall looking at my Ipad and recall that it was all distorted and shit. I remember that this was when I knew that I was dreaming. I remember doing my RC and then I went on to do the basic task ii. First of all, I remember that it was actually 4th of July my sister's house. I recall that I decided to go down there. I practically expected to see a Christmas tree down there. I was very confident that it was going to be there. Sure enough, it was there, in the far corner of the basement room. The lights on the tree where brightly light. I recall climbing little ways behind the tree. I sat there where no one could find me. I remember that I was looking at the lights. I stared at them and it was like I was in the trance. Then I recall that I looked around the other side of the tree and noticed a wrapped present on the tree. The Tag that said.
> "To IBeauty 
> From Kris Kringle- St. Nick."
> I recall that I unwrapped the present. It was two tickets to any vacation of my choice.









*Spoiler* for _Basic Task ii Completed._ : 





Here: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ibea...016-nap-79313/




> Basic Task II- Get a massage. (Gab) I had a dream that I was at home and I was on my computer. I recall that I recall that my screen was really big. I recall that the screen was on the wall. I recall that those people that were all shorter than me, like for example Boothy shorter. Instead, of him being 6'4 feet tall he was like 4 foot 2 inches and I recall that Mr. Wood was there too. I recall that he said, something like, "Look! we are on Jupiter!!" Then I knew that I was dreaming because we didn't get there yet. Then I decided to go on the internet and do the Basic II -Task of the month; I recall tried to use my computer with my mind. 
> Then all of the sudden, I got a knock at the front door. It was a singing telegram at the door. I recall she sang like Joyce DeWitt. I recall the message was too check me an email, the staff sent me a message. Then some reason, one of the DC, shot the singing telegram because she apparently, was cheating on him. Then I woke up.









*Spoiler* for _Advance I: Completed_: 




Here: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ibea...31-2016-79319/




> Advanced I- Lucid: I had a dream that I was at the park like the one in town that sits behind the library, fire department and the town hall. This is near the house that burned down this summer. I recall that I was at the swings. I recall who was a dream character that was there that looked like Karen Allen. She looked like she did in the movie, Indiana Jones and the Raiders of the Lost Ark. I recall that at this point, I knew that I was dreaming. I recall that I quickly did my RC and then I moved quickly to the task at hand. I recall that I wanted to do the Drawing task so, I asked the Karen (Marion Ravenwood) to give me the pencil but, she punched me in the face and walked away, angry that asked her such a silly question. 
> At this point in the dream, I started to fell the dream destabilizing so, I needed to restabilize my dream by doing a reinforcement RC and then I moved on. Then I felt that was a little rusty as I was trying to a pencil appear out of nowhere. I recall that it took several tries until I finally made it appear out of nowhere. Then the pencil had some kind of attitude as it was refuse to draw for me at first. It reminded me of the "Doorknob" who was voiced by JOSEPH KEARNS from Alice and Wonderland 1951, the cartoon. He appeared as a joking pencil. He kept saying that he got the point or that he can draw me a bath! I Asked him to draw me a dodecagon. So, he did and it turned out to come with life. Then I woke up.









*Spoiler* for _Advance II and Bonus_: 




http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ibea...30-2016-79309/




> Advance II and Bonus Lucid: I had a dream we were in England. I recall that we needed to get to the hotel but, we had a real hard to getting there. I recall it was about 8:11 in the morning there and I could smell the sweet smell of crumpet and pancakes. I remember that my mother and I were trying to sneak into thru kitchen but, for some reason the door was way too small for any of us to fit thru it. This was when I knew that I was dreaming. I recall that I quickly did my RC and then I moved on to the task at hand. I decided to do the bonus and an advanced task. In order to do that, I need to find a spaceship to go to the planet Pandora. I never actually, saw that movie. So, finally decided to go and just leave my mom behind and phase thru the wall.
> Then the scene changed and found myself boarding Alien spaceship. I recall that it was like a science lab in there. The Ship looked like the taj mahal. I was invisible but, the aliens can sense me or see my silhouette.
> I recall being launched into out of space but, the ride felt intense. Everything felt like I was going backward until I ended up on Pandora. 
> I recall that Pandora had alien air and shafts of a toxic, semi-liquid, semi-gaseous substance, though it poisoned any human who breathed it in for too long, resulting in sudden death after only a few minutes. However, could be instantly cured by taking in a breath of semi-gaseous substance-free oxygenated air. The habit was full of plant-like creatures that pulsed everywhere with blue, blue-violet, and blue-green light and electricity. Pandora was had heavy vegetation. They even had wild tomato plants in on the plant. I recall that I stumbled across the following life-forms like a spiked, venomous, plump, insectoid creatures about the size of cats. Then I recall that there were these lightning-flinging, tentacled-plants creatures that floated in the air; and some harmless, glowing, fish-plant-like creatures with wings. Some places of the planet reminded me of the coral reef. 
> While I was there, I recall that came across someone else in the dream, guy who reminded of Alton Brown. He was telling me to fear the alien triffid plant that spits poisonous and kills. A triffid is a man-eating creature that apparently, the only way to kill it was to freeze it. I recall that this reminds me of something for Danny Phantom's Undergrowth and something from Rayman. Then I woke up.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Hey there wish you a good year  :wink2: 
after partying in the night from the 31. to the 1. i had a lot of sleep to recover from the 1. to the 2. with a lot of dreaming and some funny lucids. 
i was pretty goal oriented and was able to Complete both basic tasks and the one missing Advanced task. i also tried to get to pandora but i am not good at fantasy/sci fi themes and changing my surrounding just like that.


*Spoiler* for _Basic I_: 



...i feel like continue my way and i suddenly remember basic one: finding a christmas present under a tree. i feel sure that it has to be right around the corner and fair enough i find a tree with a present and a little decoration. but it dont look like the typical christmas tree. i approach it and see even 3 or 4 presents. hm which one to choose? i pick the biggest and heaviest. i open it and i find a bag full of loafs of bread. i pick one and taste it. it tastes good. its a light and bright kind of bread. i open the next big present and i find 3 more loafs. hm boring presents i think and continue my way....





*Spoiler* for _Basic II_: 



-... i sit on a couch and arguing with my girlfriend. i get lucid thinking "ah this is still a dream..." [maybe continuation from last dream?]. i ask her if she can massage me. i sit in front of her but she barely touches me. its a very soft and short massage...no further recall... 
-...i am lucid again but i cant remember how. i want to do the massage task again and i am in company of some female friends of mine. i ask one if she can massage me and she agrees. we enter a shop and look for a comfy place to stay. there is a meadow where we lay down but the dream destabilizes after that....
-... i run to the front and jump and phase thru the front window. i fly some meters approaching some flats. i want to do the massage task. i approach the first floor window and look inside. i decide to be polite and to ask first and not to just take what i want to with demand. i phase my head thru the window and ask her if i might come in. she agrees and smiles. i phase in completely and she shows me something. i see that she has a husband and a kid sitting in the living room. she tells me that he is the boys dad but not her husband anymore. i say something like "hey i bet you are a physiotherapist right?" and nod to her so she agrees. and she indeed is  " so hey maybe you could massage my back? i have there a tension. she agrees and she starts massaging me. i tell her the place where i have problems IWL too and she pushes. after a short time we go to the bedroom and there starts a little sexual tension but i dont feel like it. i lay on my stomach on the bed hoping to continue the massage. she lays on me and because of me laying passively around the dream destabilizes a little....





*Spoiler* for _Advanced II_: 



...i am lucid and remember instantly to do the Advanced Task ii - Get on an alien spaceship. Describe what you see. (Spaceline). i turn around and walk down the street. i tell myself that i know that somewhere here should be some spaceshuttles. i turn left into a building and walk down a long narrow floor. it looks like a office building i notice some DC´s. some look like advanced robots. i pass them and turn left again. i am in a hangar and see big spaceships. some look more like helicopters. on one is writen "havoc" i feel happy but i notice that they look like human airships. "ah there has to be another hangar around with the onces from aliens" i go thru a door and see around 5 or 6 big ships that look unhuman. they are made completely out of metal in a silverish bluish color. one of them has a similar form like a big whale or fish. i choose which one i want to enter. i pick the third one and move behind it. but now the perspective switches to third person and i know i am in the ship but i only see the ship form behind. seconds later a map appears and i can choose continents to which i want to fly. i pick one and i think the dream continues non lucid? ... 





*Spoiler* for _Bonus Attempt_: 



...after some meters the thought "hey i can fly" strikes my head. i instantly jump up front aaaand fall down on the ground. i am confused and first do a nosepinch where only very little air runs through and then count my fingers. yep more than 5. i dont even finish counting and start my adventure. i think hey i did the massage task good enough now. so lets try the bonus one. i remember the name of the avatar planet: Pandora. i smile. while i was falling asleep i just couldnt remember the name but now i know instantly. okay so how do i get there? i walk by an old woman and ask her: "hey can you tell me where pandora is?" she looks confused and shakes her head. i continue my way and ask a couple. they talk to me but dont know it either. i move further up the street and enter a building. okay so i will spin around and try to change location that way. i enter the building and i feel like in dragonballs time chamber that one could see in the picture of previous TOTM month. i falsely remember to be here several times already. just the background changes every time. this time i see some trees but nothing special. i start spinning around and tell myself pandora. the glowing trees" and when i stop a see some scenery change. there are some buildings that look unusual. but nothing like woods or pandora. i start spinning again but the dream destabilizes and i get blind. i dont want to go yet so i stubbornly rub my hands. dont help. i kneel down and start rubbing the ground. i feel gras in between my fingers. after some seconds i see a peace of candypaper on the ground. i need some time to understand that i can see already. i stand up and now the scenery has changed more significantly. still dont look like pandora. i move my way thru a street and i see big trees with very thick chains with a big padlock. i fly up the three and want to free it by opening the padlock. i unwind the tree from the chain and a couple is approaching me....




so pandora task still to do but finished all other tasks so far  :smiley:  so all i have to do is not get bored of bonus task so i attempt it again in future lucids soon!


good luck everyone! hopefully there will be as much activity like in previous month  :wink2:

----------


## obfusc8

Advanced I done last night


*Spoiler* for _Get a pencil to draw something_: 



There is drilling and construction work going on outside the building. I go to look, but get a false awakening in a strange room. Faded pictures are stuck to the side of a metal cabinet. This is weird... Must be a dream. Sure enough my first two fingers are stuck together. Definitely a dream.

I am about to make my usual exit through the window, but recall the DV TOTM pencil task. There is a cup on the window sill filled with pens and pencils. "Hey, pencil, draw something for me."
A pencil dutifully jumps out of the pot and starts drawing on the surface. It creates an uneven many-layered spiral in purple. Not exactly a work of art, but I thank the pencil and phase out through the window.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> Woohoo! Keep up the great work guys! 
> Edit!!
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Basic Task I: Completed._: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here:http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ibea...31-2016-79319/
> ...



Well done! But I think you've miss read basic ll. You should get a massage and not a message  :;-):  I even used a dictionary to be sure xD

----------


## woblybil

> Well done! But I think you've miss read basic ll. You should get a massage and not a message  I even used a dictionary to be sure xD



I saw that but given her grasp of the English language it can be forgiven.
Just saying  ::yddd::

----------


## Lang

^ Haha! Silly me! I realized that last night right after I posted that. Here:

*Spoiler* for _Basic II Completed:_ : 







> Here: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ibea...1-32017-79359/
> Lucid: Gab's Task of the Month Basic II Again. The dream started out when I was in my driveway with my family and for some reason, I noticed that some truck was near my mailbox. I recall that then the truck drove off. Then I another truck slowed and then drove up our driveway. It turned out to be the Chef of the Fire department, Tibits. I recall that I then looked up at our chimney and the chimney it's-self cracked with a big whole in it. I recall that I noticed that the Fire Chef was all distorted and everything. The last time I checked I was in bed sleeping. This was when that I knew that I was dreaming.
> This was when I decided to go and get a massage of the Task of the Month. I recall that I teleported myself to a place that is very close to where I live. I recall that when I got there the DC who was massaging my back, sounded like someone who used to be a friend of FaceBook with me, Tara Strong. She said that it looked like I needed a vacation and I do. Then I woke up.

----------


## obfusc8

Did the basic II massage task:


*Spoiler* for _Massage_: 



While walking into a building I remember the massage task. There is a family sitting here - mother, father, child. I ask for a massage. The man walks behind me and starts rubbing my shoulders. It is not very strong but it is noticable. The man then asks something about the child, indicating that it is mine. That's not my kid. I wake up.

----------


## gab

*Advanced - ask a pencil to draw something - success
Bonus - Pandora - fail*

Yeey, finally. I did some flying too and it was exhilarating. I was so happy. Lots of sex too, but what's new, ey?

I tried to go to pandora, but my apartment door didn't lead there : (


*Spoiler* for _Pencil task_: 



4.
I remembered the "Tell pencil to draw something" TOTM.
I sat at a desk, pulled out a pencil from my back pocket (just as I visualized before bed. It was logical, because I carry a pen there at work, but have not seen a pencil in a long time.)

I looked at it as I pulled it out. It was a regular pencil, with forest green shaft, white band at the top and black top. No eraser. I put it down and say "draw something". I look at the desk and there are some marks as if someone drew with an eraser. That's not good, so I ask it again. I lose the scene here.

I end up at the similar table again after something else, pull the pencil out again and this time it's shorter, as if it was drawing a lot in the meantime. Some female is sitting opposite of me and we are talking and watching the pencil. I ask it to draw. It does some calligraphy ribbon on the desk itself, but it doesn't look like a drawing. I look at it and when I look back, surprise! There is a beautiful, technical drawing, like from a blue print, of an airport. 2 runways, 2 passenger buildings with boarding attachments and some perimeter buildings. It's clean, no shading or anything else. Only blueprint, except it's on white paper and with the lead tip.

I pick up the pencil to examine it. I want to read what kind of pencil it is, the manufacturer and anything you can usually see on a pencil.

There is a lot of writing on it, lot more than it should fit. There is something in faded golden letters on every side of this many sided pencil. Left and right side of lettering is faded, the middle is more readable. I look at the lead and it's loose, ready to fall out. Great details.




I also did the "touch the ground" Beginner task. It got me up close and personal to the dream. I really like this, because I don't do it enough, always rushing to do something "more fun or important". But these tasks ground you and really connect you with the dream. 


*Spoiler* for _touch the ground_: 



I remember I wanted to do some of the Beginner tasks just for fun. So I kneel down and my hands touch beech sand. It's so soft, like the softest flour, cool to the touch because it's nighttime. I play with it, take it in my hands and let it run through my fingers. I smooth it with my hand and watch the pattern my hands make. (It's so simple but very cool detail and I will do this from now on often.) I decide to look for some seashells and I find a huge mollusk with some seaweed, but it opens and I can tell it's dead. I wonder how come it doesn't smell.



January TOTM - Pencil - success, Pandora - fail - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## woblybil

> *Advanced - ask a pencil to draw something - success
> Bonus - Pandora - fail*
> 
> Yeey, finally. I did some flying too and it was exhilarating. I was so happy. Lots of sex too, but what's new, ey?
> 
> I tried to go to pandora, but my apartment door didn't lead there : (
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Pencil task_: 
> ...



Grounding..Something I hardly ever remember to do, Even a few seconds sitting on the edge of the bed and squeezing it gives me time to organize a plan, Instead I just think "Yay, Lucid, Lets go" And fly off looking for something that's likely not there anyways  ::yddd::

----------


## gab

> Grounding..



What what I was trying to say is that they connect us by us actually touching and feeling the environment. How many times do we really stop and touch something in a dream and realize, absorb how the item feels. The temperature, surface, weight, ... Some of the best moments I had in lucids is when I touch and feel some item. The details can be amazing.

I am not surprised though that we don't do this a lot in dreams. Since we don't really do it during day, when awake. I guess that would be part of awareness, which I really lack. I want to work on that. Be more aware during day and during sleep.

----------


## GenghisKhan

On Dec 31st I walked through and enchanted forest that matches the Bonus task; it's night and the trees have bio-luminescent speckles. The LD even sported a female Avatar-like alien  ::D:  (*LINK TO DJ*)

BTW, I know I am posting late, but wonder if this counts as chaining (LD was before Dec-end). If not, I'm good anyway  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

> I wanted to say, that since I kinda didn't want to do tasks related to specific movies since I didn't see them, it wouldn't be fair to those that didn't see Avatar to have to do a task from movie Avatar and go to Pandora's bio luminescent forest. 
> 
> So my suggestion is to go to any bio luminescent habitat. Be it Pandora or any other place you can find. And just now I found this - http://huff.to/2huIl0a




You need to change that in the Bonus task because a lot of people did not see this, I remembered it but had to go back and find it to see if i qualify..I do  ::yddd::

----------


## gab

> On Dec 31st I walked through and enchanted forest that matches the Bonus task; it's night and the trees have bio-luminescent speckles. The LD even sported a female Avatar-like alien  (*LINK TO DJ*)
> 
> BTW, I know I am posting late, but wonder if this counts as chaining (LD was before Dec-end). If not, I'm good anyway



Since you didn't post before I took the wings away on the first, your chain was broken. Sorry : (

Chaining only means, that if you do the tasks before I take the wings, you will get to keep them continuously. You will get the bonus wings now. Good job!





> You need to change that in the Bonus task because a lot of people did not see this, I remembered it but had to go back and find it to see if i qualify..I do



Did done. Thanks!

----------


## woblybil

1/05/07                Completed Bonus task. 

I was going to put this in a spoiler because it's long but that's just more work  :tongue2: 

5:00am   In the beginning I was waking to a point of still having visuals but knowing I was in bed and decided to spend some time on recall, So much time I actually lost the first parts.
I had to go back and check if my bio-luminescent forest passes but I guess it does..
Most people do not travel wet, soggy forests at night but I have hundreds of times and have seen bio-luminescent forests along with creeping, wisps of bio-luminescent gasses for real, I assume that is what I at least partly based the dream forest on although some was fictional also.

 Anyways,I was on a bridge at an oil refinery when a small, flying car like thing crashed on a gravel bar near me and I flew over to see if anyone was left alive, It was a smallish,charred, spaceship and and I just knew this was not real at all.."This has got to be a dream!"
 I opened a door on top of the thing and pulled a really nice alien girl dressed in something like black lycra up out of it seeming none the worse from the crash but she was very thankful... Really thankful  :tongue2:  So thankful I couldn't get rid of her. She held onto me everywhere we went, Back to the bridge and I had to pee, I started to wiz on the bridge with her wrapped around my neck and a guard yelled at me, "Hey, You can't do that here" I moved to the side of the bridge and pee'd off into the creek and he yelled again "I'm going to shoot you"..With the girl still hanging onto me I returned to the crash site and started filling the crash crater when I realized I was waking up and could wet the bed, I got up and sat on the edge of the bed a few seconds before heading to the bathroom and then noticed two of the walls including the bathroom door were gone.. It was dark outside the missing walls and I flew out into a wintry looking woods with no leaves on the trees but it was very warm and I noticed I was also neeked.
 In the distance I saw a reddish glow like a fire and flew there between the trees to what looked like small people and some other things having feast in the forest at a table as long as a football field, The table was covered with with colorful foods,Mostly fruits it seemed, I didn't see any kind of meats. There were no seats either but the people and other things were sitting there eating away, Only a nice girl on a corner even noticed me, The rest remained indulged in stuffing food.. I sat at the end next to the girl and got a dish of some kind of red stuff like plum pudding, It was delicious and as I pigged out in it the girl became dis-proportioned swelling on top until she burst out of her top onto the table and looked like she was stuck there and all I could think was "Holy Shit!" Remembering why I came looking for a bio-luminescent forest I got up to go and the poor girl reached up a hand for help so I grabbed it and took her with me. As soon as she left the chair she became a normal and very pretty girl again, We flew off down a creek and the trees had become greenish-silver, Like tinsel on the limbs and ice on the trunks in the moonlight but there was no moon, The sky was dark! There were some spots of stuff like foxfire,  on rocks and logs and glowing mushrooms but the only real color was multicolored flying insects of all sizes and I thought of 'Pixies' I had seen in dreams before but we were in sort of a hurry and what was left of the girl had become naked also but I paid it little mind. (Non-Lucids is where I ravage the girls) We continued down the silvery stream to a lake with a beach littered with driftwood and silvery sand and the water looked like ice again even tho it was very warm. 
 Now I was getting worried I would I would forget the first parts of the dream so I grabbed the recorder and started and when it was over I had lost quite a bit of the waking dream. That's how my recall works, I start with the waking dream and go back over them to the earliest dream making the first one last and sometimes losing the waking one and then having to reverse it all again in my DJ, And I did lose a couple of them..

Whew  ::yddd::

----------


## Letaali

I like the advanced 1 and bonus tasks. Gonna try those  :smiley:

----------


## gab

Whoa, I love your Bioluminesent forest, wobly! Especially the insects. I gotta get me some of those. Hrm, maybe I'll keep one of those to fly with my in other lucids to provide light.

----------


## woblybil

> I like the advanced 1 and bonus tasks. Gonna try those



Get them wings while they're hot  ::yddd:: 

BTW, Do they have hot wings in Finland?

----------


## GenghisKhan

> Since you didn't post before I took the wings away on the first, your chain was broken. Sorry : (
> 
> Chaining only means, that if you do the tasks before I take the wings, you will get to keep them continuously. You will get the bonus wings now. Good job!



No problem ! Been very busy across the year change

This morning during WILD I manage to get a massage from a hot, naked Asian girl  ::D: 

I also ask a DC a pencil, draw a dove on a notebook, then I make it fly away

*LINK TO DJ*

----------


## Letaali

> Get them wings while they're hot 
> 
> BTW, Do they have hot wings in Finland?



Thanks! Yeah, we have hot wings. Is there a place that DOESN'T have hot wings?  ::o:

----------


## VagalTone

*Spoiler* for _Basic Task i_: 



I try to remember TOTM and the first i decide because i think it will be easiest is to find the christhmas present.
So, as i turn back i see a christhmas pine and the present in a red wood box.
I open with and there's another red box inside, something like the marioskas. Some impatience arises, as i find this will become an infinite regression lol. The last box had only, yeah, ahh... money. The coins i have saved during the year or so, you know the coins with the lowest value we carry in the pockets and gather at the end of the day, don't know how it is called in English.





TOTM- Find a forgotten Christmas present under the tree and open it- success - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## obfusc8

Managed to do the other tasks - (after some brain failure!  :tongue2: )


*Spoiler* for _Find forgotten present under a Christmas tree_: 



Outside is a river and next to it, on the bank, is a bar. I enter and spot a tiny elf. Hey, there's a task to find a present under a Christmas tree! "Do you still have a Christmas tree up?"
The elf nods and leads me into a room still covered in decorations. There is a small green tree, and a box underneath it.

I unwrap the present and find what is best described as a statue of a Pug dog, filled with golden liquid. Finally remembering another task I drink it and find it to be very sweet alcohol. It shrinks me down to the same size as the elf. 





*Spoiler* for _Get inside an alien spaceship_: 



Eventually my thoughts turn to tasks and I remember one of the TOTY and the TOTM tie in nicely - fly in an alien spaceship. So I start humming sci-fi type music. X-files theme tune-esque. There is the noise of the TARDIS arriving, but this time it has taken the form of an old red British telephone box. Up in the sky other spaceships appear. Some look like troop transports. They land down in the valley.

Then smaller circular, classic alien saucer spacecraft land too. I fly down into the valley and tap on one of the saucers to open up a hatch in the side. I climb onboard. The interior is filled with 80s sci-fi B-movie type flashing lights and screens. Very cool. Guessing, I press some buttons to make the saucer lift off and we head up into the sky.

Before we can get out of atmosphere, my alarm goes off.




DJ Entry

----------


## woblybil

> *Spoiler* for _Basic Task i_: 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to remember TOTM and the first i decide because i think it will be easiest is to find the christhmas present.
> So, as i turn back i see a christhmas pine and the present in a red wood box.
> I open with and there's another red box inside, something like the marioskas. Some impatience arises, as i find this will become an infinite regression lol. The last box had only, yeah, ahh... money. The coins i have saved during the year or so, you know the coins with the lowest value we carry in the pockets and gather at the end of the day, don't know how it is called in English.
> 
> 
> ...



We just call it pocket change ^) 
If your wings don't show up soon PM Gab.

----------


## gab

Just a reminder, guys!

*How to get your wings*

Post in the Task of the Month thread and include these items:

Difficulty of the task Basic, Advanced, Bonus, TOTY 
Was this your first, second, third... completed task from that difficulty? 
Post relevant part of the dream here and a link to your DJ entry.

Request joining the lucid task club group from your profile. In the field where you can type a note, tell me which task (basic...) and how many stars do you need on the wings. 

*Thank you!*

----------


## woblybil

Advanced I Fail
1/09
5:00pm In a short nap I woke up and looked around before I got up.. There was a girl standing in front of my tall dresser rummaging in the top drawer so I got up and she said "I'm looking for toys" I said "Follow me" We went thru the door into an old western hotel lobby and thinking I could do the pencil task on the fly I went to the desk to sign in..I had to ask the clerk for a pencil but all he had was a pen so I said watch this and wished it to be a pencil.
 Before I could see what I got a guy came flying out of an upstairs room knocking the balcony railing off, Some chairs fell apart and then the whole place started falling down around us so I flew out the door with the girl hanging onto my ankle saying "Wait for meeee!" I turned around as the place collapsed into a pile of sticks and dust, A post was sticking up out of it with a red and white sign on it I couldn't read and I started to cackle uncontrollably and woke myself up.
 ::yddd::

----------


## naturespirit

YES!!!



*Spoiler* for _totm advanced ii_: 



I am moving to New Zealand, and my home is being emptied. I reach the airport, and there is a grey alien spaceship. I ask myself, 'What am I doing?" I become lucid after approx 5 reality checks. I remember the other tasks, but the dream is too fragile. I touch the ground to attempt to increase vividness, but to not much effect. I see the spaceship, and remember advanced ii and hop on. The interior is like a passenger planes, but the ceiling is glass and see-through. The seats are a vanilla colour, and the controls look relatively easy. I fly it, encountering a few obstacles, which I MAY type up. I land easily, and I am in New Zealand. Out of sheer exhaustion, I vizualize losing lucidity.




TOTM advanced ii - lucid - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## woblybil

> YES!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _totm advanced ii_: 
> 
> 
> 
> I am moving to New Zealand, and my home is being emptied. I reach the airport, and there is a grey alien spaceship. I ask myself, 'What am I doing?" I become lucid after approx 5 reality checks. I remember the other tasks, but the dream is too fragile. I touch the ground to attempt to increase vividness, but to not much effect. I see the spaceship, and remember advanced ii and hop on. The interior is like a passenger planes, but the ceiling is glass and see-through. The seats are a vanilla colour, and the controls look relatively easy. I fly it, encountering a few obstacles, which I MAY type up. I land easily, and I am in New Zealand. Out of sheer exhaustion, I vizualize losing lucidity.
> ...



Well done, The wings look good on you ..
Visualize losing lucidity!..Now there's another task for TOTM..

----------


## GenghisKhan

Failure for Basic I (forgotten Xmas present) *LINK TO DJ*


*Spoiler* for _Jan TotM Basic I_: 



From there I walk away and visit more places, houses and shops, trying to find a Christmas tree and some forgotten presents for TotM
Last house I visit, owned by a bearded guy, has a Xmas tree, but no presents

----------


## Patjunfa

Tryed the bonus task as I love the idea of going to Pandora. I tryed to make a portal a few times, funny thing came on wall asking me for my wifes credit card so I walked off and continued not to get there. Next time will expect to find Pandora when I open a door. I'd love to be able to fly to Pandora but usually can only fly to a certain hight and not all the way to space

----------


## Verre

Doh! Last night I made two attempts at Basic Task i and after the second attempt I thought I had nailed it, but it seems that I did not properly memorize the task. I had remembered it (even in waking life) as "Find a forgotten Christmas present and open it," but now that I look at the list again, I see that the instructions specify that it should be found "under the tree"! So my success was hindered by poor preparation, but I'll still post an excerpt from my second attempt because I liked the gift I found: 





> Looking around, I soon spotted a wrapped gift on the bedside table. It was a small square box, around two inches wide and one inch high, made of that shiny gold cardboard that is common in gift boxes, and wrapped with a red ribbon. I started to untie the ribbon and realized that I was wearing gloves. At first I thought it an oddity, but quickly understood that it was just the dream's way of representing the slight awkwardness I felt in my fingers as I tried to complete this fine motor activity. I considered pulling off the gloves but recognized that it would just be a pointless waste of time, and decided instead to ignore them. At least they were thin gloves, and didn't impede me that much in my attempt to open the box. By the time it was open, they were gone.
> 
> This time I was very pleased with what I found in the box. It looked like a single confection of some sort. "Perfect, I love food!" I thought to myself happily. I pulled it out and looked it over. It was not very distinguished in shape, light brown in color and vaguely round, but a bit lumpy. There was a darker spot in the center like a piece of chocolate. [Possible source: I've been eating my mother's Christmas cookies, which have a spot of apricot jam covered with chocolate in the center. They have a much firmer texture overall than this one did, though.] The surface was dry but felt a bit pliant between my fingers, a sort of rubbery texture.
> 
> I bit into the confection and found the mouthfeel similar to what the outer texture had led me to anticipate. There was just the hint of a thin crust, and then the inside was soft but chewy. It reminded me of mochi but was firmer and easier to chew. At this point I was analyzing it with the idea of possibly attempting to recreate it in waking life. I knew that it would have to be based on glutinous rice flour. However, the overall taste was lightly chocolatey and fruity. I looked where I had bitten and distinctly saw raisins, both black and gold. There were also pieces of another fruit that was harder to identify. It had faint striations that reminded me of the fresh jackfruit I had eaten last night in WL (so that was probably the source), but this had the texture of a dried fruit. Can jackfruit be dried and baked into cookies? I couldn't say. If not, I thought that dried apricot might work just as well. The taste could have been either; it was hard to tell with all the other flavors going on. I finished the confection and found it very satisfying. If I ever do manage to recreate something like this, I'll have to post the recipe here!

----------


## woblybil

> Tryed the bonus task as I love the idea of going to Pandora. I tryed to make a portal a few times, funny thing came on wall asking me for my wifes credit card so I walked off and continued not to get there. Next time will expect to find Pandora when I open a door. I'd love to be able to fly to Pandora but usually can only fly to a certain hight and not all the way to space



You can take the Galactic shortcut.. Spin to Pandora  :smiley:

----------


## GenghisKhan

Completed Basic I - Find a forgotten Christmas present under the tree and open it 
*LINK TO DJ*

Relevant part 
*Spoiler* for _Jan TotM Basic I_: 



There is a small house, just a white cube basically, a tree and very little else. 

I open the door and enter the building. There is a Christmas tree with several presents under it. Yay ! This wasn't expected !
I pick a 30cm gift, it's wrapped in red paper with golden ribbon and go outside. I slowly and purposedly open it, as I want to enjoy the surprise of what I fill find inside. I remove the ribbon, open and finally tear the paper. It's a mid-size LEGO set ! It has a small yellow excavator and two minifigures. I notice how the model looks small compared to box size.

----------


## Silentium

Link to DJ
Beginner - Task 1 - Succes - I saw a giant lake and jungle at the end of my street in very great detail!
Beginner - Task 6 - Succes - The sky was a very pure color blue and it looked like it was made out of crystal.

----------


## woblybil

> Link to DJ
> Beginner - Task 1 - Succes - I saw a giant lake and jungle at the end of my street in very great detail!
> Beginner - Task 6 - Succes - The sky was a very pure color blue and it looked like it was made out of crystal.



Yay, I think your'e the first wing with green stars..

----------


## Sensei

*Spoiler* for _massage and and bonus_: 




the dream starts and I am in a void. I imagine the massage and it starts. really good back massage starts and I start realizing that there are weird things happening. too many hands and weird shaped hands. I decide to let it continue to stabilize the rest of the dream. I stand and I cant see well, the things that were massaging me were tree roots. I decide " I must be at a place like Pandora!" and the place lights up. It is deffinitely not Pandora, but it is lit up in mainly yellow. I walk around a bit and it just looks like a normal forest. the two exceptions being moving trees and glowing moss.

----------


## GenghisKhan

Ok so I completed also Adv II - Get on an Alien spaceship *LINK TO DJ*

Relevant excerpt 
*Spoiler* for _Adv II_: 




*Note:* I am on Mars

Then I notice a partially buried white disc. I know it's a flying saucer, although it's very small, like 30 cms. The top is made of white metal, bottom is black plastic. The bottom has few mumbered buttons and the instructions to make it normal size. I press the buttons in sequence, the disc pops open, it's now a proper saucer, 15-20m diameter. I use the catwalk to get inside.
The interior has many instruments, monitors, button panels, "flying" touch screens and more. 
I notice a twisted violet / black basin, from which I pick am object having same color patterns. It envelops my right arm. I understand it's a kind of armor. Since it looks cool, I put my other arm in it, and I get both my arms and my shoulders covered by it.

----------


## fogelbise

Advanced I & II - Pencil & Alien Spaceship - Success on both


*Spoiler* for _The dream with both the 2 advanced TOTM successes_: 





*Spoiler* for _The pregame_: 



I haven't put any focus on WILDs in quite some time but was motivated to mix attempts back in the last 2 nights, but only after doing my MILD to increase chances of my fairly trusty DILDs if the WILD fails. At BTB I do location-aha-MILD first, followed by face to face, clear view release and some REM eye movement simulation (4 eye sweeps behind closed eyelids). The face to face and REM simulation are found to be the most efficient method of losing the feel of my waking body. I get a good number of color and pattern HH's, followed by some that resemble objects and people, followed by dreamlets. At those first two stages I was able to use a technique of "reaching" for additional senses related to the items more than just the visual: primarily tactile and temperature, but sometimes sounds and smells that match with the visual. I didn't remember to try taste. For the third stage where I was getting dreamlets I found that I had to become more passive it seemed because I was finding my senses return to my waking body or perhaps within an FA. I didn't test it, assuming FA's and decided I did need to be more passive during these dreamlets, perhaps wrongly. I know passive is generally recommended but since I have a fair bit of experience with WILDs I feel more inclined toward the active side of the scale. Anyway, I end up in an FA and then an actual waking or FA where I go for a WILD. 

I am naked in bed with my wife and for some reason my mother in law is there and I seem to be semi-lucid at this stage but as more people arrive I seem to drop below semi-lucid and get caught up in the dream. I see this commercial anti-bacterial spray I have looked for in the past and ask the guy where he got it without a good answer. I either wake or have another FA in my normal bed/scenario and go for a DEILD but feels more like a WILD with HH's and back to reaching for additional senses tied to the HH visuals.


After some fading in and out of HHs I get a more steady one that looks most like a cave opening at first and imagine some cooler air emanating from it. It develops into a a vague looking canyon and then to a canyon formation like you might see in Arches National Park with a double arch entrance to a canyon opening where both "arches" were relatively flat on their top sides but the bottom "arch" had an arch shape to it whereas the top "arch" was also relatively flat across the bottom as well. This was all in a brightly lit daylight scene once the arches formed. This morphed from more of a natural formation to something purposely built like you might see in a sci-fi set on a canyon-like planet. I want to go there but it seems my dream body is still forming so I use intent with my eyes to start moving in that direction and I reach for the sensation of the wind on my face and body and it feels like a slightly cool breeze and I am now flying in my dream body. As I get to the canyon "entrance" I land due to the low clearance and find my self alternating between walking and crawling in a very cool scene that seems a lot like a dry cave but tons of light coming in on the far side that I want to get to and also light coming from the side I came in on. It was a very cool place to explore, but I love caves and canyons. It also reminded me of some of my favorite lucid dreams like the wall and childhood "treasures" found on the beach of the grassy sea (posted in my DJ on DV somewhere a good ways back). As I get to the end of the low clearance I fly up and out to the next bend in the canyon and think of one of the TOTM's and decide that an alien spaceship will be the right around the bend but nothing is there. I then decide it will be at the top of this canyon wall to my left and I fly up to the top of it and there it is a huge mega spaceship with an outer shell that is made up of many circular metal panels with lattice work in between, perhaps 100 circular panels on the side of the ship that I can see. I fly into the lattice work and I feel myself being pulled further into the craft with a fade to darkness at first but soon after a bright long and fairly wide hall appears that looks like a mall with humans walking around and a food place to my right. Perhaps the scenario is that the dream aliens created an environment where I would feel comfortable but I proceeded to treat it just like any dream scene. I tried to slow down one lady passing by, but she seemed in a hurry and I look ahead down the hallway/walkway of the "mall" and see a tall beautiful lady that looks slightly not of this world with her unusually big and stunningly attractive eyes. After the experience with the previous lady I made sure I would be able to stop her in her tracks by creating the back story of: "Finally we are reunited! It has been so long!" grasping both of her hands face to face and giving her a big wet kiss. I feel myself getting rather excited but I remember to calm down. I think of another TOTM, the pencil one and tell her I have something to show her and reach in my back pocket but coming up empty handed. I then ask her if she has a pencil and she pulls one out of her purse and I try to float it in the air in front of me and it disappears. I then walk over to the food place and ask the guy behind the counter for a pencil and he gives me one. I see an order stub on the counter and float the pencil with the tip touching the paper and tell it to draw something and it starts doodling. It looks like nothing more than a toddler's drawing but as I look closer, it looks like it morphs into words on the order stub. I wake and quickly use the bathroom in order to get back to dreaming, this time RCing to make sure I'm actually awake. I jot down a few keywords from the dream and a few quick drawings of the canyon arches and the alien craft lattice work and go back to bed, forgetting to write down the words that I remembered.



DJ entry: January 15th 2017: 2 TOTMs Completed, Alien Craft, Canyons, Sense of Adventure,WILD Style Transition - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Patjunfa

> realized that I was wearing gloves. At first I thought it an oddity, but quickly understood that it was just the dream's way of representing the slight awkwardness I felt in my fingers as I tried to complete this fine motor activity. I considered pulling off the gloves but recognized that it would just be a pointless waste of time, and decided instead to ignore them:



Lovely dream awareness/insight. educational  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

Ask a Pencil to draw something

*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



Why did I let go of my rope? I must have entered into the dream, better check. I try to pull out some energy and it comes out in the normal rasengan shape. I see 2 other hands around it, but when I let go of it, it floats into the air and I still have control of it. I send it away. The other two hands are gone. I have the pencil in my hand that I had planned.  I realize that I am in the void, I imagine a desk and there is a desk and bookshelf. Perfect! I fly over and float in front of the other people. I toss my pencil in the air and start moving it around until it seems to be moving of its own accord. I grab a piece of paper and say "Write something", it then Just draws a big I on the center of the paper. I then realize that it might be draw something "Draw something" It then starts with a really detailed pic. I grab a book while waiting for it to finish the drawing. I can't seem to read it very well, probably because there is no light. I pull my phone out. I can see it a little better, but definitely not getting a full book from this. I then look through my phone, the main page works, but the rest don't seem to work. I look back down at the paper and the picture is what I thought it would be. Mickey Mouse. 

Of course, this was in the morning, so I am woken again by my daughter. :/

----------


## oneiroer

I'm going to try 

Advanced Task i - Ask a pencil to draw something. (Naturespirit) 

I'm not sure if I should write a spoiler here, but next time I am lucid I am going to close my eyes, say take me to my art studio, find a pencil and tell it to draw something. Can't wait.  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I was able to get the "ask a pencil to draw something" task done!  :smiley: 
(Although, I hope it still counts, since I didn't really "ask" it to draw something. I just "willed" it to draw something, without trying to influence what it was.)


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



*01/17/2017*
*Dream Two:
"Pencildragon"
(Lucid)*

I was at some outdoor carnival or festival, held out in some rural field at dusk. Munching on cotton candy while I walked, I spontaneously realized that I was dreaming. Immediately, I was surprised at how much I could smell and taste the cotton candy (I have very few experiences with tastes and smells in lucid dreams), and even though the dream already felt very clear and grounded, I decided to take a few moments to touch my surroundings, running my hand along the wooden frame of a wooden kiosk nearby. Raising my free hand up in front of my face, I saw that my fingers were very wavy, which was a bit at odds with the solidity of everything else around me.

Quickly, I tried to think of what I had planned to do with my lucidity once attained it, before I'd gone to bed. I remembered the 'Tasks of the Month' and that I wanted to try the pencil task (which was to "ask a pencil to draw something for you"). I turned back to the kiosk, expecting to find a pad and pencil there, in which I could do the experiment. Sitting atop the counter, I found a pad and a few, loose, colored pencils. I picked up one pencil - blue, I believe - and set it in the center of the pad. Without speaking, I attempted to "will" the pencil to draw something for me. The only thing I remember, about the actual process, was the pencil moving back and forth and making a few scribbles, but it ended up drawing a (quite simplistic) dragon. (One of the art pieces I have been brainstorming on, in waking life, has been a dragon. I haven't yet drawn the final draft, but I did draw a dragon thumbnail, about a week ago).

Satisfied that I had completed the task, I took to the air and flew away from the carnival to do some exploring. While flying over the wide, green fields of the early evening countryside, I looked below me to see an actual dragon, roaming around the landscape and idly blowing plumes of fire at random. It had sort of a cartoonish, video game feel to it (I had been playing PlayStation VR, before bed - no dragon games, though), and felt as if it was just a manifestation of the dragon that was drawn on the paper. I decided not to bother with the creature and continued flying over the field. I don't really remember anything afterward.

----------


## woblybil

> I was able to get the "ask a pencil to draw something" task done! 
> (Although, I hope it still counts, since I didn't really "ask" it to draw something. I just "willed" it to draw something, without trying to influence what it was.)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Dream_: 
> 
> 
> 
> *01/17/2017*
> ...



Having done it as a Task I think is what counts.. However you did it or whatever it drew is probably not relevant so I would say it counts..Don't forget to apply to permission groups in your control panel for wings.

I tried something very similar but got way different results..I simply said "Hey Dream, I want a pencil to draw something or me" A girl with four arms appeared and handed me three items, 
A chunk of wood, A hoop of barbed wire and an ice cube tray and 'Ordered" me to stuff them down my pants and jump down a slide to the level below. I obeyed her but only got halfway down the slide when I woke up.....

----------


## cooleymd

Advanced Task i - Ask a pencil to draw something.

while lucid in the current contest going on, I decide to ask a pencil to draw.  


*Spoiler* for _Advanced Task i_: 




I come out of one room into another expecting to find a pencil, there is a dresser and on it are many pens and a pencil, there is some marked on paper too.  I tell the pencil to draw but it does nothing.  I try to telekinesis it up right but it does nothing.  I set it on its tip but it falls over, I set it on its tip again and it stands there, I tell it to draw but it does nothing (occasionally it transforms into a pen and pencil back and forth at times tho, mostly a pen, and latter a bit of something else).  I tell it to draw and it begins to draw.  It is making marks on the paper some pencil like but mostly like ink, I move for a better position to observe.  I can now see that it is drawing a house.  It has chosen to draw in orthogonal style mostly from the top view, a good bit of front, and a bit of the left side.  After it draws an orthogonal picture of a ranch style house, it draws some cornices on it.  Then it begins to draw a water feature behind the house.  It is now mostly a pen but it is filled with actual water, the water flows out from the pen and forms irrigation channels, with vegetation splashing itself into existence in between.  It is now drawing a full fledged FarmVille style scene in this way.  I begin to lose the dream and wake up.

----------


## Sensei

"Week" of dream time, leaving Zödra, TOTY ★★★★★ - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

alien spaceship.  ::D:

----------


## Daniele

> I tried something very similar but got way different results..I simply said "Hey Dream, I want a pencil to draw something or me" A girl with four arms appeared and handed me three items, 
> A chunk of wood, A hoop of barbed wire and an ice cube tray and 'Ordered" me to stuff them down my pants and jump down a slide to the level below. I obeyed her but only got halfway down the slide when I woke up.....



Barbed wire down the pants? Ouch!

----------


## dolphin

I attempted getting a massage from a DC, but the only DC I had available was a dog and the dog used its head rather than its paws to give me a belly rub. I read that massages by definition are only done with hands.

----------


## NyxCC

^^ 

There are also ones where they walk with feet on your back. I say the dog did his best!  ::D:

----------


## PercyLucid

Those who have wings, please go and vote for February´s ToTM!!! 

 You can do it clicking here

*Please:* Remember to not add dashes, or difficulty rank (basic, advanced, bonus). Just add the suggestion plain as it is easier for us to process it!

Since we have a lot of suggestions and maybe you have already an idea what to vote, I am adding to the following spoiler the NEW ideas suggested this month, in case you change your opinion:



*Spoiler* for _Latest January 2017 Suggestions_: 





*Basic*

- None Suggested.

*Advanced*

- Meet the Buddha. _(naturespirit)_
- Talk to the late Carrie Fisher. Ask what she thinks should happen to Star Wars. _(naturespirit)_

*Bonus*

- None Suggested.

----------


## Patjunfa

Got to Pandora, kind of anyway. Not quite everything I'd expected but still nice lucid. Dont know how people do the spoiler thing, so heres a link to my workbook
http://www.dreamviews.com/dild/16254...-workbook.html
Going to try again with this task as I'd really like to meet the Navi and connect to the Tree of souls and Eywa

----------


## dolphin

I completed basic ii. I got a nice little massage from a young lady. mmm

splendid comp night 8 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## gab

> I attempted getting a massage from a DC, but the only DC I had available was a dog and the dog used its head rather than its paws to give me a belly rub. I read that massages by definition are only done with hands.



Post and link for some wings : D

----------


## gab

> Got to Pandora, kind of anyway. Not quite everything I'd expected but still nice lucid. Dont know how people do the spoiler thing, so heres a link to my workbook
> http://www.dreamviews.com/dild/16254...-workbook.html
> Going to try again with this task as I'd really like to meet the Navi and connect to the Tree of souls and Eywa



Click on Go Advanced under the text box, then type up your post, highlight the part for a spoiler then click on spoiler icon. Name it something.

And link to DJ please.

----------


## dolphin

I posted my failed attempt at basic ii. Here is the link:January basic ii TOTM fail - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## woblybil

Completed Basic Task II
1/21/07                    
8:00pm I was at a house party with Wende and a few other girls and one young,smallish and thin girl with dark hair had the hots for me, She was wearing a red/brown tight dress without too much of a figure. We had met earlier on the bus to the party, she was getting pretty steamed up on there but then in the party she had gone off with the girls and I saw a pile of them in a corner when I went for food, Wende was on the bottom and climbed from under to say "Want me to massage your back like the old days?" I said "Oh-This is a dream! I got a Task to do like that" and as she was working on my shoulders she said to my girl, "Here he is,he's all ready!" My girl climbed out from the girl-pile and was rubbing against me as we tried to scoop creamer into coffee cups with spoons like knives and it was slow so I reached across for a bigger spoon and she grabbed my hand, We were bad hot so I stepped outside to cool off and she followed me out and it had snowed, She said "Lets go play in the snow and I said "I don't have any clothes on" She said "That don't matter, I'll take mine off and we can go flying in the snow" We didn't get to fly,we did it right there on the porch steps, Then I saw the end coming at my computer and woke up  :woohoo:

----------


## lunagoddess

I always seem to get the totm at the very end of the month! But I did it! 

Basic ii - get a massage - success!

I was in an empty parking lot for a moment and then at a hospital. I asked one of the male receptionists for a quick massage and he looked at me like I was crazy. I went around the right corner and found a small office with two local men and said, Excuse me, physical therapy. I have a knot in my right shoulder, could you please rub it for me? I dont want a back adjustment or anything. They told me I didnt have anything wrong. They explained why it was obvious and started talking about a medical book. I was like, Yeah, okay, but I really am sore right here so if you could just massage it for a minute that would be great. One reluctantly agreed and gave me the crappiest massage ever. Massages in real life are way better. I could hardly feel it. Not to mention, it was awkward because of my DCs apprehension.

Dream Journal Entry

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> I always seem to get the totm at the very end of the month! But I did it! 
> 
> Basic ii - get a massage - success!
> 
> I was in an empty parking lot for a moment and then at a hospital. I asked one of the male receptionists for a quick massage and he looked at me like I was crazy. I went around the right corner and found a small office with two local men and said, Excuse me, physical therapy. I have a knot in my right shoulder, could you please rub it for me? I dont want a back adjustment or anything. They told me I didnt have anything wrong. They explained why it was obvious and started talking about a medical book. I was like, Yeah, okay, but I really am sore right here so if you could just massage it for a minute that would be great. One reluctantly agreed and gave me the crappiest massage ever. Massages in real life are way better. I could hardly feel it. Not to mention, it was awkward because of my DCs apprehension.
> 
> Dream Journal Entry



my both massages for this task where very soft and short too... dont know why maybe i didnt care enough or i dont know


i completed Basic I for competition points:
*Spoiler* for _basic i_: 



 i remember totms to make points. the first one i remember is basic I: find a present under a christmastree. 
i turn around and i am pretty sure that a little down the hall there will be such a tree. i look thru some glass doors and already spot something that might be the tree. i start running to it and start running way faster than in waking possible but i feel like still not fast enough so i stop and try to zoom in like gab described. i try to focus the tree and see a detail more detailed i feel like the picture gets bigger and i get closer without moving. the tree is near now and i phase thru the last glass door without any effort at all or too much noticing it. it is a christmastree but i think a fake one made out of plastic. there is a table next to it and now i look for the present. there are two transparent boxes on the table that might be presents but one can see the content and it looks like something for the tree or something not interesting atleast. so i search the ground and look under the table. after some moments i notice one present and second later several more. they are flat and made out of folded napkins or something similar. i try to open one but i find more layers of napkins. after two or three i put it down and open another one. there i find money. i pick up the first again and try some more layers until i feel like i am in the middle. dont know if it is completely empty or there was a piece of plastic in it but nothing one could call a present.

----------


## woblybil

> I always seem to get the totm at the very end of the month! But I did it! 
> 
> Basic ii - get a massage - success!
> 
> Dream Journal Entry



Good going, The doctor set are like that  :tongue2: 

It is a long way from the end of the month and I never stop trying until midnight of the last day..

Advanced I fail.
I keep trying but my sub-c creeps in and messes it up, I was at an airport desk to pick up some papers and a really cute foreign girl in uniform was jabbering at me just full of joy and exuberance, I couldn't understand a word she was saying.
 I remembered to ask the dream for a pencil to draw something for me but I took the pencil myself and drew a mustache on her upper lip and she either didn't know or she loved it because she kept right on talking and everybody was laughing, She was laughing and I was too and as I took my papers and turned to go I felt like a total crud so I turned back to remedy it but the girl was gone .
 ::yddd::

----------


## Verre

Had a long series of dreams this morning and did both Basic tasks. Full dream here: Six Episodes (DILD + FA) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

And here are the relevant excerpts: 

*Gifts Under the Tree* 
(This time I made sure there was a tree!)

*Spoiler* for _Basic task i - Find a forgotten Christmas present under the tree and open it_: 



I was in my bedroom and already aware of dreaming, and it felt like some scene had just concluded. The thought occurred: _Didn't I mean to finish the gift task properly? I'd better get that done before I wake up or I'll be annoyed._ I remembered that my error last time had been forgetting to look under a tree for the gift. However, I looked around and saw that there was no tree in this room. Rather than waste time trying to find a tree elsewhere in the house, I decided to brute force it and manifest one right in the room. My ambivalence about this inelegant solution nearly destabilized the dream, but I was determined to finish the task so I managed to hold it together, even though I had to do this by getting down on all fours and crawling across the room toward the corner where I decided the tree would be.

Everything had gone dark but I figured as long as I could still feel the floor, it was not too late to restabilize. The texture of the floor was distinct, hardwood, and I could feel the smooth boards with small grooves between them, so I focused on that until the visuals kicked in again. My sight slowly returned, and although the lighting remained dim, I could see an illuminated Christmas tree in the corner I was heading for. _Is it lit with real candles?_ I thought, noting the especially warm quality of the illumination, and remembering the nineteenth-century images that had always captured my imagination. But then I remembered why we don't do this anymore: _Isn't that a fire hazard?_ I felt a flicker, not of the candles, but of the dream nearly destabilizing again at my irrational concerns, so I forced my attention away from the lights and onto the area underneath the boughs. I was still on my hands and knees so it was easy to peek underneath.

There were three objects. Two were wrapped, one rather messily, but the last caught my eye because it was unwrapped. It was a single glove, and from the position of the thumb I could see that it was for the left hand. No sooner had I observed this than two more manifested, in different colors, also for the left hand. As I wondered about the possible significance (nothing occurred to me) the pile got larger... maybe a dozen left-handed gloves were now strewn under the tree. This was getting out of hand (no pun intended) and anyway I preferred to choose a wrapped gift, so I withdrew my attention from the gloves and looked at the other objects. The first two hadn't appealed to me, but now I saw a flat, rectangular, neatly wrapped item that seemed perfect, so I picked it up for a closer look.

As I tore through the several layers of wrapping and tissue paper, I came across small textual clues that made me think this must be a gift from my spouse. It turned out to be a book, a beautiful old volume bound in leather that looked like it couldn't have been published later than the nineteenth century. The title was printed in small stamped gilt letters on the front cover. It was something like _Personalities of Note_, and subtitled _Pple of Our Time_, where I understood "pple" to be an abbreviation for "people." The author was identified as Lord Lytton, a name that I knew I recognized from WL history but couldn't immediately place.

Turning the book over in my hands and admiring the beautiful cover, I discovered a library sticker on the lower part of the spine. I wondered what library had held such a fine book and looked on the sides of the closed pages where the name is sometimes stamped. The top side of the pages had been coated with gleaming silver pigment, further attesting to the book's quality, but there were no stamps on the outside. I found it inside the back cover: "Library of _______" (I can't clearly remember the name but it was a one-syllable word ending with "nsk," similar to Svensk or Minsk, but something else I think). I continued to look for a "discard" stamp or some other clue that it had been deliberately divested from the library's holdings. I couldn't find one but reasoned that it must have been; surely it wouldn't have been given to me as a gift if it was still a part of a library's collection, and anyway, ex-library books are very common these days.

I opened the book hoping to read some passages, but despite the English title and author, the text was unmistakably in Cyrillic. This was disappointing since I don't read Cyrillic, and I concluded that it must be a translation. 




*Explaining Massage to the Snow Lizard* 
(Not anything like how I might have envisioned this task playing out. At the end it made me laugh.)

*Spoiler* for _Basic task ii - Get a massage_: 



I flew out the window and landed in heavy snow. Now that I was on my feet, I found that the snow was so deep I could barely push my way through it. I was actually enjoying this, because I've been disappointed with the quality of the snow in the WL winter so far. It was night, and I was walking around a vague dream version of my house, but the thick snow made me feel like I was in some deep kingdom of winter. Wondering what to do next, I tried to remember any of the other current tasks of the month or year, but I was having trouble coming up with them. I thought hard until one came to me: the massage TOTM. This wintry realm seemed like an odd place to look for a massage, but part of the fun of dream is improvising, right?

Movement in the air made me look up, and I saw thick-bodied, pale blue lizards flapping slowly through the air. Maybe I could convince them to do it! I beckoned them down, and two of the snow lizards landed and gazed at me curiously.

"I'd like you to give me a massage." I instructed. They looked back blankly. Either they didn't understand the concept, or didn't understand why they should comply. I worked on the latter angle: "I need you to help me! It's for a Task." I tried to make the word "task" sound very important. "Please just rub my back a little." I sat down and turned my back to the nearest lizard.

What the lizard replied was so peculiar that I repeated it to myself many times afterward, making sure I would remember the phrasing: "Mr. Cooper, could you please salute the Constitution? I mean, lift your shirt." I found it very amusing that "salute the Constitution" was apparently a local euphemism for "lift your shirt," though I had no idea why he addressed me as "Mr. Cooper," a name that inspires no particular resonance. I complied with his instruction and looked foward to the prospect of a massage, since my back muscles have actually been sore lately in WL and I've been needing one.

I should note that by this point I had already been dreaming for so long that I was starting to worry how well I would be able to remember the details, so I was actually carrying around my dream journal and taking notes. I recognized sadly that they would be unlikely to persist into waking (though I always, irrationally, hope that somehow they will), but I figured that the concentration of writing down details might help me better fix them in memory. I jotted down what the lizard had just said while I was waiting for the massage to start. I think the second lizard was looking on quietly the whole time.

The lizard wasn't doing anything, so I tried to instruct him in how to give a massage. "Stroke my back," I suggested. He limply touched it. We wrangled a bit but weren't getting anywhere, so I decided to try a different tack. I lay face-down on the ground and insisted, my exasperation rising, "Just walk on my back! Walk directly on it!" I remembered when I was little my dad would have me walk on his back this way, so it was a valid form of massge. I was afraid the lizard might be too heavy, but reminded myself that since it was a dream I couldn't come to permanent harm. But the lizard still balked.

I sat up again, trying to come up with a solution. I remembered shiatsu, how it uses chopping motions. I thought that might be easier for the lizard to master, so I attempted to explain it. Finally I felt something vaguely massage-like as the lizard patted me several times on the shoulders with the flat part of its front feet. (For the first time I contemplated the anatomical differences that might make this challenging for the lizard.)

"Great!" I exclaimed, pleased that we were finally getting somewhere. "Okay, now keep doing that."

But the lizard sounded like someone awkwardly trying to escape an embarrassing social encounter as he replied: "Ummm... it was nice to know you..." and disappeared into the night.

----------


## lunagoddess

> *Explaining Massage to the Snow Lizard* 
> (Not anything like how I might have envisioned this task playing out. At the end it made me laugh.)



What a great dream! It was fun to read and made me laugh.

----------


## woblybil

> Had a long series of dreams this morning and did both Basic tasks. Full dream here: Six Episodes (DILD + FA) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> And here are the relevant excerpts: 
> 
> *Gifts Under the Tree* 
> (This time I made sure there was a tree!)
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Basic task i - Find a forgotten Christmas present under the tree and open it_: 
> 
> ...



Great, It made me laugh too  ::yddd::

----------


## NyxCC

Finally catching up with Totms  :smiley: .

Completed basic i:


*Spoiler* for _Basic i_: 



I recall the basic totm of finding a present under the Christmas tree. A while ago we passed by a nice Asian food shop and lots of other items on a long street I can't recall. I decide to go back in that direction, since I feel it will be much easier to find a tree there. Indeed, in front of one cafe is a large decorated Christmas tree. To summon the present, I say to the DC, I clearly recall they were exchanging gifts in the cafeteria and and am sure they forgot one. I stretch my hand and without looking feel a package right underneath the tree. It contains what looks like empty jewellery carton box and a card. I become very curious and want to read the card although I feel the concentration may have a negative effect on the dream. I try to read the handwriting, which changes from well wishes, to random fortunes, to advertising. Finally, there is a small sheet of stickers for a board game.

----------


## naturespirit

Just randomly decided to the basic (get a massage)                                                                                 
*Spoiler* for _relevant part_: 



I become lucid by looking at my hand. It has 6 fingers. I remember the basic TOTM, and I get a massage. It is warm and relaxing.


 totm basic - lucid Splendid Comp Night #14, 2017 DJ #23 LD #16 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## cooleymd

> *Spoiler* for _Basic Task ii Completed._ : 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ibea...016-nap-79313/



@Ibeauty  the task says mAssage  (as in rub down) yet you have a mEssage (as in communication)...

I have been reading it the wrong way too   :Sad:

----------


## woblybil

Completed  Basic Task I and Advanced Task I
 1/26/2017             Long-fun Lucid Dream..
7:30pm At first I was almost awake in a compromising position with my bed and said "This is either a Lucid dream or it's going to be" I rolled to look at my hands then thought "I don't need it"
I'm just going back to sleep and Lucid Dream" (Which I did) 
The spoiler seems to not be working so I'll put it here. http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...ry-2017-79874/

----------


## Lang

> @Ibeauty  the task says mAssage  (as in rub down) yet you have a mEssage (as in communication)...
> 
> I have been reading it the wrong way too



I already fixed it here:  :wink2:  http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...ml#post2209995
Edit: Keep up the great work everyone!  ::D:

----------


## gab

TOTY - Elephant ride - Fail

I wanted to do the "find forgotten christmas present, get a massage and go to Pandora", but my subC wanted to do the Elephant ride TOTY.




> I realize I'm still dreaming and I walk through the door into large department store. Get up to the second floor. While noticing all the porcelain knick-knacks, I remember I wanted to do the "ride the elephant" TOTM. Which I did, but not tonight, when I wanted to do the "find the present, get a massage and Pandora".
> 
> As I get up, I start looking around the isles if I see an elephant. I know he is suppose to be there because I want him there. I start calling him, but I don't hear him being summoned on the PA system. I focus on it and I start hearing "elephant to isle A 1, elephant to isle A 1".
> 
> I look at the escalator coming from first floor and there he is. Big and grey. But he has no trunk and I will it to appear. But it's not growing. I figure this is getting too complicated and I'm not even in the jungle so I walk off to do something else and I lose lucidity.



TOTM attempts - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## woblybil

> TOTY - Elephant ride - Fail
> 
> I wanted to do the "find forgotten christmas present, get a massage and go to Pandora", but my subC wanted to do the Elephant ride TOTY.
> 
> 
> TOTM attempts - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



We are going to need to get a TOTY to keep one wing all of the time and they're tough ones for me too..All my Jungles are Latin American jungles,(No Elephants!) And most of them are evil places..But we have to get at least one so we don't have to fly around naked ..

----------


## PercyLucid

Okay, for the winged ones!!

Time to chain  :smiley: 

Check out: http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-task...ml#post2211994

Happy lucids!

----------


## oneiroer

Edit oops I made a fool of myself, there are more days left. Hopefully I'll get this task done.  :smiley:

----------


## PercyLucid

Alright, time for February!

 :lock:

----------

